# Whack em and stack em warning gruesome images



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

I know some of you are out there shooting little furry animals but I have dedicated myself to eliminating the empty Pepsi menace. A daunting challenge but with the help of my Starship and a handful of steel balls we are at least keeping abeast of the challenge.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Me too but I drink there blood 2 liters at a time.


----------



## chuckduster01 (May 30, 2015)

Way to keep the approaching Pepsi can apocalypse at bay. Just make sure they are truly dead, you would not want any undead Pepsi can hoards attacking you in your sleep the tetanus shot alone from the shrapnel like wounds would be traumatic.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Mighty fine ... might fine ... Do you have a good recipe, or do you eat them raw????

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Good to know there are others out there taking care of the Pepsi menace.


----------



## fred45 (May 15, 2014)

I do not like the taste of Pepsi cans I like the red ones better


----------

